# Chat is Back



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Did you notice the chatroom is back?We could set up some times that we might like to try and visit.May like to voice an opinion on a day and a nite time for varying schedules.To Heykate: ironic isn't it? After all this time and attempts to get together. Finally succeeded and now it can be as simple as pie.


----------

